# For Sale: Used Magnuson Supercharger



## ELawson (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry guys, sold to 1st caller. Still have the CAI.

I am located in Plano, TX with a used Magnuson & Lingenfelter CAI for sale. It is currently on a 2005 GTO automatic. It was installed by 21st Century Muscle Cars in Carrollton. I am selling the car and have negotiated the removal of the unit with 21st when they put it on last year. The car dynoed 459 RWHP. I will take $3,150.00 for the supercharger & CAI ($3,000.00 SC and $150.00 for CAI.) The price is for a cash deal and is firm. I will probably have the supercharger removed within 1-2 weeks (sold or not); but I wanted to give a local GTO owner a chance to buy the unit while they can still see it in action. The buyer will need to give a deposit and I will then have it removed for them to pick up. 

Please, serious buyers only
Thanks,
Eric 972-989-8252


----------



## hardcore4sure (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm interested I gave you a call and left a message


----------



## tko52 (Jan 18, 2007)

i have sent u a pm


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

I called. It is sold.


----------

